#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Χάραξη κλιμακοστασίου

## giapanotis

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,
Θέλω να χαράξω ένα κλιμακοστάσιο  με πάτημα 0,30 μ  και ρίχτι 0,176 μ ακριβώς σαν αυτό που θα σας ανεβάσω.
Ο συνάδελφος πως το χάραξε?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να το χάραξε με τη χρήση κάποιου λογισμικού σχεδίασης, όπως π.χ. το Τέκτων, το Archicad κ.λπ..

----------


## giapanotis

Archicad h revit σίγουρα όχι,(τα χρησιμοποιώ),Τώρα για το τεκτον δε ξέρω ,έχω ρωτήσει συναδέλφους, αυτή η σκάλα υπάρχει σε block στο autocad και  την <<αντιγράφεις>>.Στο εργοτάξιο  μετράς τα σημεία που σκάνε οι χαράξεις και αναλόγως υποδεικνύεις στον μπετατζή.Είναι λίγο τρομερό και αρνητικό αν σκεφτείς οτι βασίζεσαι σε μία σκάλα που υπάρχει σε block στο autocad και την κατασκευάζεις με πιστή αντιγραφή.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο Τέκτων που γνωρίζω καθότι χρήστης του άνω των 25 ετών, μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να δημιουργήσεις μια σκάλα με λοξές βαθμίδες με το πλήθος των σκαλοπατιών και το ρίχτι/πάτημα που επιθυμείς.

Και στο Archicad βλέπω ότι μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις σκάλα με λοξές βαθμίδες.

Στο autocad ίσως να μην μπορείς εύκολα και γρήγορα, διότι το autocad είναι ένα γενικό σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα.
Σε πρόσθετα όμως του Autocad, όπως π.χ. Cadware, μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις κλίμακες λοξών βαθμίδων.
Το ίδιο και στης ίδιας της Autodesk το αρχιτεκτονικό πρόσθετο, δηλαδή το Architecture.
Παρόμοια και στο Revit.

Για δημιουργία σκάλας σε autocad βρήκα αυτό το βίντεο.

----------


## giapanotis

Ευχαριστώ για το βίντεο!Σχεδιάζεις αρχικαντ και ρεβιτ σκάλες με λοξές βαθμίδες αλλά δεν είναι *αυτοματοποιημένες*!!

----------


## Xάρης

Πιο αυτοματοποιημένες διαδικασίες δεν έχει ούτε το Τέκτων και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι περισσότερο θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει ένα λογισμικό.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος συνάδελφος χρήστης άλλου λογισμικού από τα παραπάνω αναφερόμενα, που να διαθέτει σχεδίαση κλίμακας λοξών βαθμίδων, ας μας ενημερώσει και ας μας παραπέμψει σε σχετική ιστοσελίδα που να περιγράφει τη διαδικασία ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, σε βίντεο.

----------

